# Is SMOKING mold GONNA killa me??



## larzpotatoe (Oct 15, 2008)

I harv. six plants and almost every one of them had bud worm which caused bud rot. now i harvested recently and trimmed all the brown bud off. I tried to dry out side and it caused most of the bud to mold, white whispy mold. so i saved all the shit that did not get contaimanated and threw it in to browm paper. i can still see some of the buds have a dark colour and kinda smell so i gues s they have a little bit on them sholud i throw them all away or would it not hurt to smoke them


----------



## FootballFirst (Oct 15, 2008)

If the mold is aspergillus it might. That shit grows straight through blood vessel walls.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 15, 2008)

You can smoke moldy pot, but it tastes like shit. I doubt you'll get any other side effects, but there's no guarantee. Burning the mold will destroy the spores, which aren't likely to like your lungs anyway. But you could have an allergy. Again you never know. So minimize the risk and only smoke the unmoldy pot.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 15, 2008)

larzpotatoe said:


> I harv. six plants and almost every one of them had bud worm which caused bud rot... sholud i throw them all away or would it not hurt to smoke them


if youre considering smoking that.. i think u need help. seriously? id kill and discard them. start over.


----------



## PocketsOnSwole (Oct 15, 2008)

water cure!


----------



## delightful Amnesiac (Oct 15, 2008)

water cure.


----------



## greenleafhigh (Oct 15, 2008)

or water hash


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 15, 2008)

Nope they are all wrong. I had very moldy bud from trying to rehydrate once and I put it in the Freezer and checked it about a week or 2 later and all the mold was gone completely. Do that.


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Oct 15, 2008)

If the freezer thing works. Smoke it! If not. Trash it!


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Oct 15, 2008)

Yea it works man. I was skeptical. I hated throwing away bud so I just through it in my freezer and didnt think it would do anything and I checked on it one day and all of the spores were gone. Me and a friend smoke about an oz of it and it was fine.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Oct 16, 2008)

Smoke that shit man. It can't be any worse than a cigarette which has Ammonia, Ethanol, Carbon Monoxide, Arsenic, Butane, Hydrogen cyanide, Lead, Methanol, Methane, Mercury, and about 4,000 other cancer causing chemicals. I think youll be good off some moldy bud my friend.


----------



## ellax (Nov 11, 2008)

mine is going in the freezer now


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Nov 12, 2008)

CMW403 said:


> some canned kush i got from BC a couple years ago looked like it was rotting from the inside out. it was gross i threw it out. how does freezing it get rid of that?


It doesn't.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Nov 12, 2008)

the freezer trick does work...but i know a dude who smoked aload, and thought it was better with it on!!! said it fucked him ! lol....


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 12, 2008)

Freezing does nothing but make the mold retract and look gone. Id suggest not smoking anything thats not wholesome. Would you eat cheese or bread with harmless mold on it, or drink spoiled milk? No... so why smoke it whether harmless which it prolly is...or maybe not harmless...when your not prepared to make a strain identification you never know...Do you Like Roulette?. Throw it out IMO and wish for better luck next time.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Nov 12, 2008)

Theres no danger in smoking moldy weed. The fire burns away the mold. Mold doesn't travel through smoke. Moldy bud will taste really bad though... and won't be very potent (if at all).


----------



## plantsinpants (Nov 12, 2008)

SMOKE THE MOLD,, im curious,, ,can be my lab-rat


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 12, 2008)

how does mold eat THC? just curious


----------



## girljungle (Nov 12, 2008)

I thought freezing things killed mold in general but I agree with plantsinpants and you should definitely smoke the mold so you can be our "tester".


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 12, 2008)

If your going to smoke it use a Butane Torch. I'm sure 2000 degrees Fahrenheit will kill any fungus.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 13, 2008)

Master Kush said:


> If your going to smoke it use a Butane Torch. I'm sure 2000 degrees Fahrenheit will kill any fungus.


would't that vape the THC b4 any could even get in ur lungs?


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 13, 2008)

Most likely unless you got a Cherry (ember) on the bowl.


----------



## plantsinpants (Nov 16, 2008)

smoking mold is perfectly harmless, in fact, i mold all my grows on purpose, yeah,,,,,
i like the tase better,,,, what?? im not nuts,,,,, am i???


----------



## farmer#1 (Nov 16, 2008)

put it in the oven for 5 minutes on 50 
degrees it aint hot enough to vape 
the thc but it will kill off tha mold...
if you smoke alot of moldy weed it _*fucks*_ up your throat!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 16, 2008)

farmer#1 said:


> put it in the oven for 5 minutes on 50
> degrees it aint hot enough to vape
> the thc but it will kill off tha mold...
> if you smoke alot of moldy weed it _*fucks*_ up your throat!


hmm i like that idea i can fuck with it

and alot of people say that mold on their green gives them nasal infections


----------



## TheMadHatter84 (Nov 20, 2008)

fuck that shit dude
just do what ever you can to make it look normal and sell it to some dumb kid
tell him its fire and charge $20 a gram =]


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 20, 2008)

TheMadHatter84 said:


> fuck that shit dude
> just do what ever you can to make it look normal and sell it to some dumb kid
> tell him its fire and charge $20 a gram =]



That's mean... I'm just fuckin with ya. I'd do it. Oh wait. I already have done it. Sellin Bud Rot is easy! Especially when you sell to stupid High school Freshman.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Nov 20, 2008)

Hell when I was in high school, I sold a bag of catnip to some dumb kid. Used the money to go get a real bag of weed.


----------



## Grade (Nov 21, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Hell when I was in high school, I sold a bag of catnip to some dumb kid. Used the money to go get a real bag of weed.


haha when your in need! i had a mate in school who sold a lump of dairy milk chocolate in tin foil for £20 said it was some top quality hash..... god high school kids are dumb, they never bought of him again tho...... haha
Grade


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 21, 2008)

Grade said:


> haha when your in need! i had a mate in school who sold a lump of dairy milk chocolate in tin foil for £20 said it was some top quality hash..... god high school kids are dumb, they never bought of him again tho...... haha
> Grade


lol yall are messed up i neva sold shit when i wuz in high school

but if kids are dumb enough 2 buy bud rot, well let them buy bud rot


----------



## cody2689 (Oct 18, 2011)

wow I just cant seem to stoop that low to screw people over like that lol


----------



## SdY183 (Oct 20, 2011)

lol...once, when i was in HS, i cut up a business card into little squares and [ ] a couple of them as blotter...felt awful about it but the dude told me later it was some killer shit!


----------



## ohmy (Oct 20, 2011)

smartsoverambition said:


> hmm i like that idea i can fuck with it
> 
> and alot of people say that mold on their green gives them nasal infections


 mold is penicillin no


----------



## ohmy (Oct 20, 2011)

ohmy said:


> mold is penicillin no


 oh wait ....what aqbout all that brown nasty pot everyone has smoked on time or another. I know I have smoke it and sure lots of other people have.


----------



## rocknratm (Oct 20, 2011)

ohmy said:


> oh wait ....what aqbout all that brown nasty pot everyone has smoked on time or another. I know I have smoke it and sure lots of other people have.


schwag. ya I have alot unfortunately. But no more!

Side note, one hit in the drive thru of some bud, im gone.....
origional post was about.... fuck I forgot!


----------



## rocknratm (Oct 20, 2011)

smartsoverambition said:


> lol yall are messed up i neva sold shit when i wuz in high school
> 
> but if kids are dumb enough 2 buy bud rot, well let them buy bud rot


does this quote constitute a reference to selling drugs. that was my point. damn. i got one of my posts deleted. thats why.


----------



## iamgman (Oct 20, 2011)

cody2689 said:


> wow I just cant seem to stoop that low to screw people over like that lol


Its OK as long as they are still in high school. After that, life gets serious.


----------



## SdY183 (Oct 20, 2011)

ohmy said:


> mold is penicillin no


 penicillin is one type of mold.
there are many others, and some of them can make you quite sick.


----------



## Jogro (Oct 21, 2011)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Theres no danger in smoking moldy weed. The fire burns away the mold. Mold doesn't travel through smoke. Moldy bud will taste really bad though... and won't be very
> potent (if at all).


This is simply not true, and please don't take my word for it. 

Here's a published medical case report of DEATH in an adult male from smoking Aspergillus contaminated marijuana:



> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3293934
> 
> Chest. 1988 Aug;94(2):432-3.
> *Fatal aspergillosis associated with smoking contaminated marijuana, in a marrow transplant recipient.*
> ...


There are also other case reports of death from smoking fungally contaminated marijuana in the medical literature, if you'd care to take a look. Aspergillus is generally the culprit, since this particular fungus can cause lung infection in susceptible hosts, and once infected, its extremely difficult to treat, even if diagnosed correctly (which often times it is not). 

Now, in fact, if you have a normal immune system, its difficult to get infected this way, and your risk should be pretty low. But its not zero.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 22, 2011)

Nukka I got me a QP of that dank Aspergillus Haze. Shit is Bomb yo! Aspergillin like a Villian... You know Tupacs crew smoked his ashes mixed with that Aspergillusrediculous shit mixed in the shiz nitz. Dead homies and all that.


----------



## DoctorSmoke (Oct 23, 2011)

technically u shouldnt smoke anything, smoking is bad for u overall, so it doesnt really make a difference if u smoke moldy weed. mold is in the air all around us, the mold that infested ur plant came from the air that u breathe, so if u inhaled a few spores while smoking what difference will it make?


----------



## Orithil (Oct 23, 2011)

Quit asking random people on the internet to give you the balls to try it, if you want to smoke it then just do it. If you need fortification or reassurances, then you probably don't really want to do it anyway.


----------



## MORE COWBELL (Nov 2, 2011)

mold does not destroy THC in fact moldy weed may be more potent because the mold ate up the plant material and left a higher percentage of trichomes to green matter

-that is not a reason for having /making moldy pot

-all CURED WEED HAS SOME MOLD-that is what happens in the curing process the mold cures your plants-
only on a tissue based level is needed for curing
-if you can see the mold at all you messed up
freeze dry(CO2 DRY ICE or LIQUID NITROGEN) and use for medibles or make hash


----------



## doser (Nov 3, 2011)

SdY183 said:


> penicillin is one type of mold.
> there are many others, and some of them can make you quite sick.


Yes, well personally I'm only concerned about the kind that grows on weed.........What?


----------



## SmokeyDaBear84 (Nov 3, 2011)

*If you have Cancer, like me, it can kill you.*


----------



## Stickystickyganja (Nov 3, 2011)

buzz kill...


----------



## fireproof (Nov 8, 2011)

I tried tossing moldy bud in the microwave when I was a teenager. It burst into flames fairly quick.


----------



## elduece (Nov 8, 2011)

Moldy bud won't kill nor is bad for you. It just tastes like shit. Smoking shwagg is worse for you and we all have done that.


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 8, 2011)

Throw that shit in the garbage. Don't sell it to anyone, dumb high school kid or not. Just throw it away and grow some more.


----------



## STILL PUFFIN (Nov 13, 2011)

throe that shit out , learn from it and START AGAIN


----------



## blimey (Nov 13, 2011)

I bet you won't eat it.


----------



## lAutoFlowerl (Apr 8, 2012)

i got same problem, i left my buds on a jar for a week while i was on vacation and when i came back home theres like tons of molds and the whole bud is covered with web like thing and lots of brown spots on it and it smells like a rotten fruit :S i dont have the heart to throw it.. i mean i grew it for 3 months :S


----------



## cindysid (Apr 8, 2012)

I smoked some weed that I got from a neighbor who hadn't cured it properly. It had a slight mildewy smell, but I was desperate to relieve my arthritis pain. I don't know if it was just a coincidence, but a couple of days later I developed a bronchial infection that turned into double pneumonia. I was very ill for 2 months. Throw that shit out....it's not worth it, believe me!


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm with the freezer crowd. I had a light dusting of mold-- freezer fixed it. Smokes and tastes great. . .


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 8, 2012)

As has already been said...water cure cures mold


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 8, 2012)

lAutoFlowerl said:


> i got same problem, i left my buds on a jar for a week while i was on vacation and when i came back home theres like tons of molds and the whole bud is covered with web like thing and lots of brown spots on it and it smells like a rotten fruit :S i dont have the heart to throw it.. i mean i grew it for 3 months :S


Enjoy that moldy spidermite infested bud...you'd be better off just getting rid of it and hang drying properly next time before jarring? Oh and check for mites, an infestation will not have gotten to webs in 7 days, so they were clearly infested before that, meaning your grow room needs to be sterilised.


----------



## MilkyP (Nov 12, 2016)

Never ever smoke mold. It is an obvious one, it will cause serious damage to your lungs. You wouldn't breath it in, never mind smoke it.


----------

